

Ask HN: How can I practice Software Design? - mrleinad

Hi folks. I&#x27;m currently studying software engineering and design, by reading &quot;Software Architecture in Practice&quot;, among other books. I understand that reading alone is not enough, and I need to practice design. The question is: What&#x27;s the best way to practice software design based on what&#x27;s online nowadays? Is there any recommended way to do that? How can I validate my designs?<p>Hope this is not too much of a dumb question, but some help might come in handy. Thanks a lot.
======
tazzy531
Practice. Lots of it.

Also, take your favorite framework and look underneath the covers to see how
others have been doing it.

